

A $500 Million Week for Grand Theft Auto - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/07/technology/07game.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin

======
aston
So sick. The scale of that is incredible. Facebook and MySpace don't make that
much together in a year...

And somehow this company is only worth $2B?

~~~
fallentimes
While $500 million in sales is extremely impressive, they're still in the red
when it comes to net income:
[http://finance.google.com/finance?fstype=ii&q=NASDAQ:TTW...](http://finance.google.com/finance?fstype=ii&q=NASDAQ:TTWO)

Additionally, GTA sales aren't recurring each year and although the GTA effect
will certainly help them this year there's a lot of time between GTA releases
to account for. I'd say $2 billion is pretty reasonable for a company that
lost $138 million in FY07.

~~~
jcromartie
This really highlights just how tricky the video game business is. If any
other software product could sell $500M in one week, the company would be in a
great position. It makes one wonder if the current trend of such grand-scale
commercial games is sustainable.

